# Hilfe bei ST für Anfänger



## CFC´ler (19 April 2008)

Hallo,

wie man bei meinem Nutzenamen unschwer erkennen kann programmiere ich in CFC .
Jetzt wil ich mal mit ST anfangen, aber aller Anfang ist schwer.
Habe mir mal die Util.Lib von CoDeSys zum beginnen vorgenommen.
ich möchte den FB_BLINK soweit ändern das bei ENABLE = FALSE  auch 
OUT auf FALSE gesetzt wird. Hilfe sagt verwenden von OUT AND ENABLE einfügen, habe schon einiges versucht klappt aber nicht.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Auch steige ich noch nicht so richtig mit dem invertieren zB.
OUT:= NOT OUT
durch.


Vielen Dank CFC´ler


----------



## zotos (19 April 2008)

Beispiele:
Den Ausgang vom Blinker mit dem ENABLE verknüpfen:

```
myBlink(ENABLE:=myENABLE, TIMELOW:= t#1s, TIMEHIGH:= t#2s);
myBulb := myBlink.OUT AND myENABLE;
```

und jetzt noch invertieren (ENABLE bleibt aber mit positiver Logik):

```
myBlink(ENABLE:=myENABLE, TIMELOW:= t#1s, TIMEHIGH:= t#2s);
myBulb := (NOT myBlink.OUT) AND myENABLE;
```


----------



## CFC´ler (19 April 2008)

Hallo zotos,

danke das geht hier aber schnell.

Mir rauchte vorher schon mein Kopf, aber jetzt qualmt er.
Jetzt habe ich es noch mit myBulb usw zu tun, wäre es dir evt. möglich
die orginalen FB_Blink Bezeichnungen der Util.lib zu verwenden,das ich da die Zusammenhänge verstehen würde.

und mit dem Invertieren, da verstehhe ich den Sinn nicht, ich wälze Bücher und schaue im Internet finde nichts .

Wenns am Anfang schon so klemmt glaube bleibe ich bei CFC.

Vielen Dank CFC´ler


----------



## drfunfrock (19 April 2008)

Anstatt den Ausgang ausserhalb des FBs abzuschalten, kann man das auch so schreiben. Dann muss die Konstruktion von Zotos nur noch in den FB gezogen werden und schon sieht das sehr schön aus.

```
myBlink(ENABLE:=myENABLE, TIMELOW:= t#1s, TIMEHIGH:= t#2s, Out=>MyBulb);
```


----------



## zotos (19 April 2008)

Ob ST oder CFC ist ja eher ein Frage der Aufgabe.

myBulb war einfach nur eine Bool Variable die ich für meine Lampe verwendet habe. Einfach ein ersatz für einen Ausgang.


----------



## Cococabana (11 September 2009)

Ist der Baustein FB_Blink auch in TwinCAT enthalten? Finde ihn leider nicht. Könnte ihn mir jemand schnell reinstellen? 

Gruß Coco


----------

